
Ask HN: Writing a Resume for Easy Parsing? - _s
Hi folks,<p>Does anyone have a doc template, or something along those lines I can use to format my CV so the auto-parsers in use get the data out correctly? I find myself constantly having to cut&#x2F;paste to fix it up in pretty much every online application portal I&#x27;ve used so far. Tried everything from a plain&#x2F;txt to tables and paragraphs and well, it&#x27;s a bit of a shit-show and incredibly time consuming.<p>Thanks!
======
verdverm
Use Microsoft word, indentation

